
Goals and Anti-Goals - gameface
https://riskfirst.org/post/news/2020/01/17/Anti-Goals
======
bobm_kite9
Maybe this is just an unassailable difficulty and not an anti-goal as
described here, but getting your SaaS idea past ‘the algorithm’ and noticed by
an unforgiving world seems to me the biggest problem everyone faces.

I guess we live in a world of too much choice, but it feels like there’s so
much good stuff out there, and so many good bits of software that the world
simply doesn’t have time To appreciate them all.

The winner-take-all nature of software these days is a big anti goal in my
view.

Vvvvvv was lucky but a lot of people are just sucked into learning the world
of growth-hacking. It might be just a sad downside of the Metcalfe effect but
surely there are thousands of other games that deserved some attention too?

